
The commit that broke your build - wesleytodd
https://github.com/hegemonic/taffydb/commit/507d2d75fa16e1386f6d50abee1894b264d4458b
======
wesleytodd
This is the thing that should NEVER be done:
[https://github.com/jsdoc3/jsdoc/blob/master/package.json#L26](https://github.com/jsdoc3/jsdoc/blob/master/package.json#L26)

------
dozzie
Why such stupidities always occur in JavaScript code? I'm yet to see the same
thing for C, Python, or Ruby.

